
Ask HN: Deploy ML Model as API - brendanfalk
Looking to deploy some pre-trained Keras models into a simple but scalable RESTful API.<p>What would the easiest way of doing this be? And what would the cheapest way be? (Presuming these are different)<p>My current thoughts are to save Keras model as .h5 and combine with Flask and AWS EC2.<p>New to deployment and backend stuff so would be very appreciative for any help. Thanks so much!
======
brendanfalk
As an answer, other than the ones listed above, I was recommended:
[https://algorithmia.com/](https://algorithmia.com/)

